# The Dewy Look



## gitts (Mar 13, 2008)

For the longest time I have been fascinated with the "dewy look". Do you think us women of colour can successfully pull this off without looking greasy in an hour?  If so, what should I use?


----------



## janwa09 (Mar 13, 2008)

I think MSFs would work well to acheive a dewy look..also Benefit Moonbeam


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 13, 2008)

I use my natural MSF in Medium-Dark and Warmed. Before I head out, I spray my face with Avian Water. You can find it at Sephora. This should let the makeup settle and give you a dewy look.


----------



## doniad101 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sure! Try using MAC Fix +, a good moisturizer and a cream highlighter or light powder highlighter such as an MSF.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 13, 2008)

Absolutely!!! I used to wear this quite often.  I do it using Studio Tech or Stick, MSF's and Fix+.  Here's a video tutorial.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Mar 13, 2008)

I second using Studio Stick and Fix + for the dewy look. I also think using a cream blush helps too.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gitts* 

 
_For the longest time I have been fascinated with the "dewy look". Do you think us women of colour can successfully pull this off without looking greasy in an hour?  If so, what should I use?_

 

I love the dewey look too, a la Jennifer Lopez. She always has that healthy glow. The thing with her is she, I know she uses the DIOR pray foundation. I think Studio Powder Plus works best because it will absorb the best into oil skin if that happens to be your skin type What I so is I apply the Studio Fix Liquid with a foundation brush. Then I take a big powder brush and set it with the Studio Fix Powder plus. Then you can highlight key parts of your face with the MAC Irridescent Powder in Golden ( highlight like your cheeks, forehead, chin and nose) Not a lot just enough. Then Apply like a bit of highlight in your inner tear duct making your eyes look brighter and the whites of your eyes whiter. And a simple lipgloss will set it off. The object is to look....EFFORTLESS.....SWEETFACED....AND AWAKE.

And dont forget to prime your face.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 13, 2008)

Absolutely true.  There is nothing more gorgeous than a dewy face with a soft, creamy blush.  So pretty!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I second using Studio Stick and Fix + for the dewy look. I also think using a cream blush helps too._


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 15, 2008)

Fix + add dewiness to the skin,you could also try stobe cream or strobe liquid for a bit of luminosity to the skin,also MSFs as others have said


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 15, 2008)

MSF Warmed does it for me.


----------



## gitts (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks so much.  I had a look at your tutorial and it was very helpful infact went on to look at some others.  Alright back on topic, I am trying not to buy too many things but from your tutorial I can see that Fix + is a must.  What else is essential?  

Let see what I have:
No 7 Hydroquench moisterizer (good replacement for moisture lush?)
Studio Fix
Studio Finish Concealer
Electric Coral Pigment
Acid Orange Pigment
Blunt Blush Powder
Deep Dark MSF

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Absolutely!!! I used to wear this quite often. I do it using Studio Tech or Stick, MSF's and Fix+. Here's a video tutorial._


----------



## dominichulinda (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_I use my natural MSF in Medium-Dark and Warmed. Before I head out, I spray my face with Avian Water. You can find it at Sephora. This should let the makeup settle and give you a dewy look._

 

lol you just describe my daily method...minus the warm...I change it up ...today it's "eversun" w/ honor to add more highlight.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2008)

Hell yeah we can do the dewy look. The trick is a very moisturized face, not greasy. Try creamy or gel products and an MSF. Thats how I do it!


----------



## kaneda (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Absolutely!!! I used to wear this quite often.  I do it using Studio Tech or Stick, MSF's and Fix+.  Here's a video tutorial._

 
I saw this thread and was so going to be recommend checking out the scandelous beauty video!


----------



## MAC4TV (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilchocolatema* 

 
_Absolutely!!! I used to wear this quite often. I do it using Studio Tech or Stick, MSF's and Fix+. Here's a video tutorial._

 

I googled Studio Tech one day to teach myself how to apply it.  I found your blog and video...it has to be the most helpful thing ever!  My Studio Tech doesn't look cakey anymore.  Glad to see you again on Specktra!  THANK YOU AGAIN SO MUCH!


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 16, 2008)

I do a simple thing with a moisturiser, natural msf then a toner spritz.


----------



## User49 (Mar 16, 2008)

Try tinted moisturizer like Select Tint SPF Foundation and spray a little fix + on top. Also don't apply powder to the cheekbones x


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 16, 2008)

MAC4TV- Oh wow, Google works!  I'm glad that it worked out for you!  Tech is such an interesting foundation and once you break it down and beat it up a bit, it's the best!!! Skin looks SO delicious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But my oily skin clashes with it alot, so I only use it on my cheeks, chin and a bit on the forehead.  

Gitts-The equation, IMO is Thick, super hydrating moisturizer + creamy foundation + fix+ (or another type of spray hydrant) = dewy skin!  I also did a tutorial with studio stick foundation awhile ago that gave me similar results.  Studio stick was my FAVE foundation for YEARS until I used Fix Fluid, which is now my SUPERFAVE! 

Kaneda-Good looking out hon!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_MSF Warmed does it for me._

 
what do you use to apply the MSF? and in which areas?

TIA


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_what do you use to apply the MSF? and in which areas?

TIA_

 
Any angled powder/blush brush and I apply it above the apple of my cheeks to highlight AFTER I apply the blush of choice.


----------



## milamonster (Apr 25, 2008)

im curious will fix + or evian water be bad for oily skin?
my skin is in no way sensitive but i guess im wondering if it will make it oilier or help to produce even more oil 
i have extremely oily skin lol


----------



## fashionette (Apr 25, 2008)

Def. Blushcreme, works for everyone


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_im curious will fix + or evian water be bad for oily skin?
my skin is in no way sensitive but i guess im wondering if it will make it oilier or help to produce even more oil 
i have extremely oily skin lol_

 

Not sure about what's in Fix+ but in terms of these other toning sprays there usually just water or water + vitamins and minerals so they will just hydrate the skin but not increase oiliness.


----------



## NaturalT (Apr 29, 2008)

I was thinking of using my moisturizer+Studio stick (as concealer/highlighter)+ Select Tint and Charged Water to bring it all together. Also I would add NARS cream blush to have a pop of color. 

Lil chocolatemama, what color of the Scott Barnes cream foundation did you use? I was thinking of purchasing but I was unsure of what color to get.


----------



## midget (Apr 29, 2008)

For dewy skin just use a shimmery bronzer/highlight/blush on apples of cheeks and bridge of nose then spray Fix+ ! It looks beeeautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For this look I like to use neutral shimmery shades for the eyes and a sheer gloss of any color whether it be stained like you ate some berries or a sheer nude color. Btw I have oily skin, this just hydrates it and gets rid of the "just done" look. I don't go crazy with the spray and avoid spraying directly on my t-zone. DON'T use fix+ on a humid rainy day if you're oily..


----------

